# A Hint for Lefties & Flexcut Palm Tools



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought these about 2 years ago and I love them. The handle is the perfect size for my small hand.


----------



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

awesome to know! thanks Dave!


----------

